# 642 Snubby grip question and "stacking"



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Damn, lost the entire email. Second try.

Last week I bought a Centennial Airweight 642 snubby for CCW. And, snap caps and "speed" strips.
My first double-action revolver. I've been practicing reloading from a strip, and then dry-firing.

The trigger "stacks", and the final break seems like a "heavy" single-action trigger.
At least I think this is what stacking means. Seems like a good "target strategy".
But, it also seems that wouldn't happen with in an adrenalin emergency. Since this
isn't a range rat gun, should I "stay away" from using the "stacking method" ?

In practicing, I found it a little difficult to get "the highest grip" and then get my
index finger on the trigger. My finger contact is between the first and second joints.

Then, I found it MUCH easier to grip as high as possible during the draw. And, extend
my index finger forward, and on the trigger use my second finger, also between the
first and second joits. It makes for easier trigger control, and produces the least
"heighth" betwee the barrel bore and my extended forearm. I haven't fired it yet,
but I'd think this would produce the least amount of barrel "jump or flip".

Anybody comments on these two items ? tumbleweed


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stacking the trigger is fine, but if you're trying to shoot something in a hurry you're not going to have time to pull the trigger part way, double check your aim and then pull the trigger the rest of the way. You're going to aim and squeeze (hopefully!) then repeat. 

if you are able to get more control with your middle finger instead of your index finger, you are in the minority - or you've got problems with your index finger. I'd spend more time trying to manage the recoil using a conventional grip rather than developing a new way to hold and fire the gun. 

*** If you're going to try your new grip style at the range, double check your "extended index finger" before you try and pull the trigger with your middle finger. I just tried it on my Model 10 and the way you describe your new grip leaves my index finger almost resting on the cylinder/forcing cone gap. Shooting that way with some stout ammo will have you looking for the rest of your index finger! ****


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd imagine your index finger is extended out along the side, and this can be bad as you may burn or cut yourself with the escaping gases from the cylinder gap. I'd recommend against this technique.

Zhur

**edit** Kev beat me to it. hehe


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think the way the model 642 stages is an aid to good marksmanship, that doesn't hurt a thing, when fired rapidly. You just smoothly continue your pull right on past the 'single action' staging point. 

I have laser grips on mine, and combined with the 'staging,' make it possible to shoot quite accurately out to about 15 yards.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

Uh, thank all of you. I definitely needed your help.

Sitting around practicing loading and dry-firing is just fine.

But, not thinking all the way through about live firing is "not good".
OK, that is too kind. I was stupid.

I won't be extending my index finger past "the gap".
I'll practice the "standard and correct way" untll the "angles" become comfortable.

And, that way I can still touch-type without "missing a few letters". :mrgreen:

Thanks again, Dan :smt023

P.S.
And the "stacking comment" makes sense too.
HDP


----------

